# Anyone offroaded their 2WD frontier?



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, so I've had the truck for a month now, I'm getting over the "it's brand new, I don't wanna scratch it" bug, so I'm wondering now about just how hard I can play with this beast. It's got more than enough balls to have a lotta fun, that's for sure (V6, 6M). What kind of playtime can the 2WD trucks put up with? Obviously I don't plan on slogging thru foot-deep mud, but i'm hoping that I can play in dirt or shallow sand and throw it around a bit.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

theres alot of stuff you can do in a 2WD, I'd recommend getting a locker or something similar if you dont have one already. 1 wheel wonders arent much fun. a guy I used to desert race with welded his rear end on a 2WD toy p/u with a 2" lift and had no troubles on some descent trails. its all in how you drive and how much common sense you have. if you go balls out, something will break, bend or blowout.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

All the time. Out here in the desert, as long as we don't go boulder hopping im just fine. I always go with a strap and a 4x4 buddy though. These things, can go pretty much everywhere. The trick I have found is that the way you get through with 2wd is speed....the 4x4lo guys can crawl at 1mph great, but you will get stuck, go at it at like 15 : )....

You will notice alot of use of that clutch though......watch out.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

I do really really want a locking differential, I'm actually gonna start investigating whether I can get a NISMO locker with the electronics installed in my SE. I don't see why it couldn't be done, and it sucks that the SE doesn't have the optional locking diff, only the NISMO trucks get that option, and even then it's only with 4WD.

I'm gonna start talking to companies like Quaife too, maybe see if I can arrange a group buy or something. I heard from an old CRX autocross buddy that, if Quaife gets an order of 30 or more units, they will design and build a differential. If I can arrange a big enough group buy for the frontier, that could be cool to have Quaife build a Torsen gear type LSD for our trucks 

Thanks for the tips guys, I have done zero offroading in my life except for just playing in dirt parking lots doing donuts, so I'm a total rookie.

Oh, and as for the clutch workout, I guess I'll just develop a really strong left calf and get good at replacing the clutch.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have done some very mild off roading in my 98 Frontier ( 4 cyl/5spd king cab) and it doesn't really seem to like sand too much. I never got stuck, but I didn't push my luck either.I have also managed to jump it a couple of times too, and it didn't break, but would advise against it as it isn't smart.


----------



## omegatotal (Oct 1, 2004)

on the 2nd gen the extra 4x4 stuff is linked to the drivetrain computer, like for the stablility control and all that shit, the lockers and hill controll options are only avail on the auto.. however an LSD could be available regardless of the trans/4x2/4x4 if i remember correctly


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Unfortunately there isn't any kind of diff upgrade available from Nissan. I pestered one of the local Nissan parts counters for almost an hour this week studying diagrams, comparing VINs and asking about interchangeability of everything.

The one advantage I do have is that my SE does not have the antilock brake limited slip system on it. That means that the rear diff is independent of any computers, it's just a diff. So, I should be able to swap it out for an air locker that has full time LSD or something of that nature without interfering with the rest of the truck.

Oh, and just in case anyone was wondering, Nissan only sells the rear differential as a complete rear axle assembly. You buy the whole live axle, spring mounts and all necessary line mounting hardware for about 2400 bucks. Ridiculous.

I've looked at a couple companies, it looks like ARB and Eaton make a locker for me. I'll check back when I have more info.


----------

